# Win8 Bios Settings



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

While in bios to boot to CD temporarily, I accidentally clicked on Windows Boot Manager while in UEFI. Since I reset back to UEFI from Legacy, I no longer have the option to change boot order (in UEFI). The only option is "Windows Boot Manager." Although it boots into windows & functions ok, I'm worried I may have messed up my bios settings & could have future issues, since I can't change back to boot to my hard drive. I tried resetting to default, but it doesn't show any other option but Win Boot Manager in UEFI. Please let me know if this is ok to leave or if not, how to rest to what it should be. This is a new-to-me Dell Inspiron 14z 5423 Ultrabook which I just did a system restore on yesterday. Hope to hear back soon. Thanks much in advance!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Most newer Bios that support Secure boot via UEFI there is no option to change the boot order unless there is an option to disable secure boot and enable CDM if the bios supports CDM.

What revision is your BIOS (version) also the manufacture of the BIOS? You mentioned Windows boots (loads) and functions with out issues in this case your HDD is in the boot order most likely the first boot device which is by default.


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for your reply!! I'm pretty naive about the bios settings & functions. I know what I did, but that's it. Where can I find the version & manufacturer? If I change back to legacy, I do have the options to set the order, & hard drive is listed there (I set it to 1st, with CD/DVD? 2nd). But when I change back to UEFI, it's back to Windows Boot Manager only. This sounds fine to you?


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

when I enter Bios, it says "Dell, Inc." on the top left, & on top right, "Aptio Setup Utility - American Megatrends, Inc." I don't see any indication of a version or revision. Plz advise. THANKS!


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, I just found it on the Main page of Bios! It's version A13. Hope to hear back from you! Thx!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

The Windows Boot Manager is default which it is suppose to be set that way. It is normal.


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh! Thank you so much for letting me know! I thought I set it that way accidentally. In the meantime, my Dell warranty period ends in 15 days & I've still experienced (last week before the system restore, & yesterday afterward) the same spontaneous shutdown that originated my need to enter setup in order to boot up (otherwise it cycles to the error message stating something about Ethernet cable & the boot up settings. Dell hardware tech said it was software, & Dell software tech said it was hardware! I dunno what to do... Suggestion?


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

My system just spontaneously shut down again (3rd day this happened) only this time I was able to restart without it going into the error message requiring bios change of boot settings. With 14 left before warranty ends, this is concerns me, & I don't think Dell wants to do much. Does it sound like a hardware issue?


----------

